# Bichon grooming



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

Im having trouble finding a groomer for my Bichon that satisfies me. And I'm really not that hard to satisfy. I'm wondering if I'm having his hair cut too short. No matter how I try, I can't seem to keep him free of those little clumps that show up between groomings. So how long should his hair be


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Pictures would be helpful as far as the style goes. What are you using to brush him with? Are you combing as well as brushing?

There is no length the hair *should* be, unless you're show grooming. It can be any length you like, as long as you are able to maintain it tangle-free.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The shorter the hair, the less likely to matt. Any hair over 1/4 inch long will need to be brushed and combed very regularly. The longer the hair, the more often the need for brushing and combing. Once there are matts, the most humane thing for a groomer to do, is cut the dog short. Bichons need professional grooming every 4-8 weeks, depending on the length you like your dog, and how much you brush and comb at home. The longer you want it, the more frequent the need for professional grooming.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm using one of those metal combs with two different tooth spacing. I have a slicker? combs but he nor I like it. I'm coming him at least once a day. I have been late to groom him. I try to get it done every month but have gone over by a few weeks.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

He's a cutie! If you can get the comb through everything, all the way down to the skin, then he's not tangled and is okay. The slicker brush will help separate the hair so it looks less clumpy. Softer ones will be less likely to bother him. I test them by running it gently over the inside of my arm. It will help you learn how much pressure you can use without irritating their skin. More expensive slickers tend to have the ends more rounded and polished so they are less likely to cause irritation.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

He is cute! How are you wanting him to look? Like a bichon? A bichon has alot more hear on the head and face, shorter ears, blended into the head. Fuller legs also. Or are you wanting a cute, easier to maintain pet trim? The best thing to do is find good profile photos of a trim you like, and take them to the groomer. If your groomer isnt capable of doing what you want, you may have to find another groomer, who can. Be specific about what you want done. Where are you located?


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a little Bichon as well, and I started grooming her myself because of how frequently they need it! I keep her at a puppy coat (1/2-1/4 inch) because we're really active outdoors and she gets really dirty quickly. her face I leave a bit long cuz she's a lot cuter that way. If you want to keep his hair any longer, you have to brush him daily, and it will take about 20 minutes to get everything (under arm pits, ears, neck areas, etc). If you don't brush him everyday, then don't keep a long coat. Slicker is a must have for bichon coat, the comb alone won't do it for him because you want the hair to be standing from the skin, not laying flat against it. 

If you are willing to brush everyday, then ask the groomer to scissor cut your Bichon so it's not a short cut. This will allow you to keep the coat long.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

You need to find a groomer that knows about bichons. It is a matter of growing the hair out and having it done properly. So many groomers do not do a proper Bichon cut. So call around but it will take time to get his hair long enough to do the proper style. 6-8wk grooms help too

Charlie here kept getting cut short at EVERY groomer. She wants Charlie shorter then a standard Bichon cut because its easier to up keep. but it still maintains the classic Bichon cut. I love when Bichons are cut like Bichons. Everyone cuts them like poodles.

What a beautiful dog.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

We've bought a couple slicker combs but they are metal and so fine I can't begin to get them through his hair even after combing him out good. Are there brushes available specifically for Bichons?


----------



## loverpuppy13 (Jan 24, 2013)

Bichon grooming is much more of an art than a science. One of the most common bichon cuts is the Lamb Cut, where the dog is shaved close from head to tail. In this article we will look at the Lamb Cut and talk about specific tips and strategies to make your dog look great.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Fade said:


> You need to find a groomer that knows about bichons. It is a matter of growing the hair out and having it done properly. So many groomers do not do a proper Bichon cut. So call around but it will take time to get his hair long enough to do the proper style. 6-8wk grooms help too
> 
> Charlie here kept getting cut short at EVERY groomer. She wants Charlie shorter then a standard Bichon cut because its easier to up keep. but it still maintains the classic Bichon cut. I love when Bichons are cut like Bichons. Everyone cuts them like poodles.
> 
> What a beautiful dog.


This is a photo of Julie Ostoski and a bichon, likely her sister's, Liz Paul. Liz has passed away but is still known as the best bichon groomer in the country, and maybe the world. There is a groomer in FL who still has and is breeding Liz's lines. A full bichon cut is alot of hair, in the right places. Its alot to keep up at home and most pet owners opt for shorter versions that are a bit easier to deal with.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Smitty said:


> I'm using one of those metal combs with two different tooth spacing. I have a slicker? combs but he nor I like it. I'm coming him at least once a day. I have been late to groom him. I try to get it done every month but have gone over by a few weeks.


Gotta love that Bichon family face  

Thought I was looking at Wally for a minute  

I don't think the Untangler combs would work - that's what I use, but his coat is different.


----------



## Crash440 (Jan 21, 2013)

That does not look like a bichon cut to me. Not at all. Sometimes you have to try all groomers near you. Having a picture can help. I have my handy dandy grooming book that I can refer to if I have ANY questions about any breed. It is a must-have for groomers in my opinion. Most commonly I keep the bichons at a 5F or 4F blade and recommend every 6 weeks with much brushing in between for my clients. Many do not brush, but keep to the recommended schedule. I would ask around as well and see who people recommend. I wish you the best of luck! It is hard to find a groomer you like. All groomers have a different style and it can take time to find the one you like  I would say let me give him a try, but chances are you live no where near me.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> This is a photo of Julie Ostoski and a bichon, likely her sister's, Liz Paul. Liz has passed away but is still known as the best bichon groomer in the country, and maybe the world. There is a groomer in FL who still has and is breeding Liz's lines. A full bichon cut is alot of hair, in the right places. Its alot to keep up at home and most pet owners opt for shorter versions that are a bit easier to deal with.


I was just trying to show what a Bichon is suppose to be shaped like in a "perfect" way. Much Shorter versions of this cut can still maintain the bichon look. The biggest bichon characteristics to me, are the piped legs and the rounded head. Many groomers shave the top of the head and legs and ears and muzzle and they end up not even looking like a bichon.


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

Where are you located? I am a groomer and would LOOOOVE to cut a bichon, we are over run with shih tzu and poodle mixes!!


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

I just searched and found this thread. Sorry I haven't replied again. While visiting here in NC I had cooper groomed. Was able to speak at length with the lady with all three groomers present. She said that they had been removing hair that should not be removed if I wanted a Bichon look. They were very helpful unlike others we used. If I could put a name to what I want, I would call it, maybe, a modified Bichon cut. I want the round head, the round, paint roller, looking legs, and overall smooth look but not the long show dog length hair look. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

This is how he looks after his grooming yesterday.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The head is looking better, he is awfully curly though for just the day after. His coat looks soft. Just an fyi, it will be very hard to get his legs to look correct for a bichon with a soft wavy coat. The hair just doesnt hold as well as curl, coarse coat (dried straight of course). Definite improvement on the head, but still need more hair on the sides of the head and face. Cute like this tho.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes his coat is very soft and not very thick. He's 15 months old wil his coat change as he gets older? I've only petted one other Bichon and it's coat did feel very different, more "tough" if you will. Also you can see the spot on his side here he's been licking. He has one on the other side also, which I posted about on the health forum.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Smitty said:


> Yes his coat is very soft and not very thick. He's 15 months old wil his coat change as he gets older? I've only petted one other Bichon and it's coat did feel very different, more "tough" if you will. Also you can see the spot on his side here he's been licking. He has one on the other side also, which I posted about on the health forum.


 At 15 months, his coat would be much coarser and fuller if he was going to have a "correct" coat. Its possible it may get a little better, but unlikely that it will ever be full and thick and coarse like it "should" be. Of course this doesnt matter in the least for a pet, however you may have to tweak your ideal idea of a groom, at least on the legs. His head coat looks much thicker and you should be able to get a decent breed head from that coat. What were his parents coats like?


----------

